# Game Day



## LarryWolfe (Nov 5, 2006)

Bill the Grill Guy, Gary in Va, Brian J., Mr. Bill, Kenny (from Dizzy Pigs) and Jack a friend of mine are coming over for the Redskins/Dallas game.  Being such a devoted friend, I woke up at 2am to get the brisket going.  Got it on the cooker by 3am, hope to have it in the cooler NLT 11am.  Here's the menu including the grub the fellers are bringing.

Brisket (7lb flat/Wolfe Rub Bold)
Loin Backs (3 racks/Wolfe Rub Original/Wolfe Sauce/Glaze)
Chicken Wings (6lbs/Wolfe Rub Original/Reverend Marvins/Honey)
Fatties (1 original Jimmy Dean/Wolfe Rub Original - 1 Country Bold/Wolfe Rub Bold)
Potato Salad
Cole Slaw (Marzetti's Dressing) 
Bill's Beans (Bill TGG)
Crab Stuffed Shrooms (Gary) <----best crab stuffed mushrooms you'll ever eat
Shrimp (Jack)
Deviled Eggs (Brian J) I think he said the recipe was from Smoke and Spice

And of course BEER!!

Here's the brisket at 3am.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 5, 2006)

Looks like some good eats will be at Larrys today. I'll be rooting for the Skins, only two teams I root for are the Jets and whoever is playing Dallas!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 5, 2006)

Well it's 7am now, the briskets been on for about 4 hours.  Temps shot up fast, but once they hit 160* the plateau set in.  Hasn't moved for over an hour.  The magic is happening!

BTW, I just finished a full pot of coffee before 7am.  I should be bouncing off the walls soon!


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 5, 2006)

Sounds like it's going to be a fun day. I think that *your* plateau will also be settin' in soon too.

To bad you don't have any really good sauce to serve with those ribs !!! LOL

Al


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Nov 5, 2006)

Larry,

You guys are cooking machines.  The menu looks fantastic!  Have a great time, Go Skins, and post lots of pics.


----------



## Rich Decker (Nov 5, 2006)

Sounds like great grub for a football party but is it a last meal for the Skins. It's going to be a tough game and the skins are having a tough season. Do you think Gibb's will be back next season or will one of the coordinators take over. Thank god my Iggles aren't playing, I've had heartburn for two weeks!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 5, 2006)

Sounds like a good day will be had by all Larry. I'm rooting for the 'skins only because I love to see turmoil in Dallas. They are, in my mind, the Yankees of football, if there is a "big" name player or coach to be had, you can bet the Cowboys will be in on the bidding. Use to like the Cowboys when Tom Landry was the coach.

Go Skins!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 5, 2006)

Looking good so far dude!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 5, 2006)

Man sounds like a great party!  Thanks for inviting me, penis breath!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 5, 2006)

Sounds like the boys will be eating good...what happen to the roni..u were going to serve them?


----------



## cflatt (Nov 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looks like some good eats will be at Larrys today. I'll be rooting for the Skins, only two teams I root for are the Jets and whoever is playing Dallas!



Thats one of my favorite teams too, always has been. Sounds like a blast....hmmmm...wonder if there will be alcohol involved ??????   :roll:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 5, 2006)

Man...what an event!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 5, 2006)

Briskets at 173* and the ribs just went on.  Looking like it's gonna be a really nice day! BTW, it's 9:30am, I have both cookers going and I just opened my first beer!  

Here's the updated pic's.


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 5, 2006)

Ain't life just grand  !!!!!   Nothin better than alcohol and smoke in the mornin'

Al


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 5, 2006)

I lost track of time and the brisket went up a little higher than I wanted, but it's resting nicely now.  Got the ribs foiled and the fatties and the wings going!


----------



## Unity (Nov 5, 2006)

Got some butts goin' up here north of you, Larry, WRO on the boneless one, WRB on the other.   

Edit - 10:30 pm





Done. (Looks like I put 'em on a bigger tin.  )





--John  8) 
(Got my 'Skins-rootin' fingers crossed.)
(Edit - I'll try crossing them again next week!)


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 5, 2006)

looks great larry but aren't you bein a bit partial to that wolfe rub stuff???


----------



## wittdog (Nov 5, 2006)

Where are the finished pics....don't forget to post them before u pass out..I mean go to sleep..  
Just got off the phone with the boys from VA...They might not be happy with the way the Skins are playing but they were real happy about the food.


----------



## Unity (Nov 5, 2006)

Redskins 22
Cowboys 19

Piece o' cake.   

--John  8)


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Nov 5, 2006)

What a great freaky finish to a great rivalry.  They'll be talking about this one for some time.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 5, 2006)

WOW WHAT A FINISH!!  

Food turned out okay.  Ribs could've cooked a bit longer,  brisket was so so..................


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 5, 2006)

Food looks great!  The guests, not so much.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 5, 2006)

GREAT pictures Larry! Looks like everybody enjoyed the food! Game wasn't so bad either!


----------



## Finney (Nov 5, 2006)

Man, that was one ugly looking group of people at your house.  I'm suprised the neighbors didn't complain. :roll:


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for a great time and great food, Larry.  I don't care what Bill says about ya.. You are a good guy.

Someone Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease post the Wolfe Rub poster child pic.  :damnfunny


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Larry the food was great.  The brisket was terrific with the WRB.
AND, Larry has gone to the dogs.
But the fatties were hittin.
And Wittdog made a camio appearance with his pepperoni bomb and his chipolte peppers was in the beans.




 

 

 

Photo Hosting - PicTiger


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey Bill, in that second photo, that looks like the label on Wolfe Rub! Not Larry.................... the dog!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 5, 2006)

You guys looked like you all had a great time!
Eats looked good too!


----------



## JWJR40 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey Lary,

Looks like you had a great time.  It was a close one.  HAIL TO THE REDSKINS.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 5, 2006)

Looks like a big time to me.  Post some more pics.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 6, 2006)

A few more pics from Larry's:


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the pics.  I like to see folks having a good time.  Only way it could be better is if Cliff H. was in the pic.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 6, 2006)

just read about the finish to the game...you guys must have been going nuts!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 6, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> just read about the finish to the game...you guys must have been going nuts!



Amen brother, we won the Super Bowl yesterday!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":31toxg0w]just read about the finish to the game...you guys must have been going nuts!



Amen brother, we won the Super Bowl yesterday![/quote:31toxg0w]

Haven't heard from Uncle Bubba, I wonder if he watched the game.


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 6, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

>



We buy Rub from this guy???????  :roll:  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Finney (Nov 6, 2006)

Where's his drool rag and "Dallas" football helmet.


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 6, 2006)

hey larry I did not know your wife was a blonde with four legs! LOL


----------

